# .....clinics



## shamrockgal (Mar 11, 2015)

Hiya, we're on a journey now using donor eggs. I'm cluessless how to go abt it. Here's my little background to give you an idea....I will be 42 next week and have a beautiful daughter who is 5 whom we hope to give her sibling....it will be our last try so it's vital to get right info! Obs with my age my local fertility (I'm from Northern Ireland) said I've got 10% chance if getting pregnant. We've been on this journey for quite a while and have accept that's just the way it is. During that time going for donor egg, Dr has refer us to fertility counselling. I found it so helpful and help us to make up our mind to go further field of going down south of Ireland, Europe, UK?.. Any recommendations please. Has anyone tried sending sperm to Spanish/Prague or any clinic, mixing it up and ship it over to Ireland....so we don't have to go abroad. Like I said I don't know who to contact to so any info you know I appreciated forwarding on to me! 🙂


----------



## Lola2021 (Dec 25, 2020)

Good luck to you on your ED journey 🙏🏼
I cant give any info about shipping sperm but just wanted to say that we used donor eggs in Spain a few months ago. My partner travelled with me and he gave a fresh sample on the day of donor egg collection. 
Hope everything works out for you 😊


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I can't help with own experiences, just wanted to wish all the best on your journey x


----------

